# Cure #1



## West Texan (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what store I can find Cure #1 at? Also called Instacure #1 or Prague Powder #1 or Pink Cure #1. I have looked everywhere I can think of, but have not found it yet. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## forty_caliber (May 6, 2011)

Howdy West Texas!

I've not done any business with this company but I think this what you are looking for.  http://www.sausagemaker.com/11200instacureand153no15lbs.aspx

.40


----------



## West Texan (May 6, 2011)

Thats kinda funny, I just purchased both my grinder and stuffer from them. Thats what I'm looking for the cure for is my sausage, but was hoping to find it here in town. I may have to break down and order some online. 

Thanks for the help,
Michael


----------



## buckytom (May 7, 2011)

cure #1, huh?

i've tried grecian formula 16 and preparation h, but neither works that well...


----------



## Barbara L (May 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> cure #1, huh?
> 
> i've tried grecian formula 16 and preparation h, but neither works that well...


Of course there are always Heinz 57 and WD-40.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> cure #1, huh?
> 
> i've tried grecian formula 16 and preparation h, but neither works that well...


Tom mate both of these excellent preparations give guaranteed results, I have ruminated and cogitated about your lack of success for the last 10 second! the solution I think is you should apply the Grecian to your hair and the prep H to your.... I hope this helps.
Lots of love Dr Ruth


----------



## buckytom (May 7, 2011)

on the whole, preparation h works ok i guess. 

lol, i'm sorry to have redirected your thread, west-tex.

we should be talking cures for sausage. not hair, butts, squeaky things, and french fries.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 7, 2011)

buckytom said:


> on the whole, preparation h works ok i guess.


By in large I agree.
I know this is no help for Tex but this is my old mate Franco's site in the UK, it may be of interest
http://www.sausagemaking.org


----------



## giggler (May 7, 2011)

WestTx,  a "Feed Store" (one that sells Cattle cubes and Hen scratch) or an older Hardware store, will usually have supplies for Canning. These places usually will have Cure in that area.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------

